# Protein & Carbs Rich Dinner!!!



## Cupespo (Mar 30, 2020)

Hai,
We are having a corporate event three months from now. Delegates from the construction sector will be attending it to discuss sustainable practices.
We are looking at a vegetarian dinner menu with a lot of carbs and proteins.
We are considering a 7-course feast with salads, and mashed potatoes. Could you guys suggest some exotic or continental vegetarian dishes that we could serve? Something that would take the dinner to another level!
Every recommendation would be acknowledged. Thanks!


----------

